# Reported death from DNP in UK



## dboldouggie (Apr 24, 2013)

http://nydn.us/15Lzr6c


----------



## PFM (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*

Too much of anything can kill. But IMO DNP is an extreme measure. 

I invented a weight loss strategy years ago: EAT LESS!


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*

"Sarah had openly struggled with bulimia, her psychiatrist said at the inquest."

What are the chances she took DNP at too high a dose, for too long, drank alcohol, etc etc? I'd like to know what her blood levels where at.. 

DNP is serious shit and precautions need to be taken but the blanket statement of “Whatever the dose, it can be life-threatening” doesn't seem to match the results that we have seen, especially in our community where "best practices" are stressed.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*



PFM said:


> I invented a weight loss strategy years ago: EAT LESS!




Eat less? Ya right that's broscience


----------



## PFM (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*



TheLupinator said:


> "Sarah had openly struggled with bulimia, her psychiatrist said at the inquest."
> 
> What are the chances she took DNP at too high a dose, for too long, drank alcohol, etc etc? I'd like to know what her blood levels where at..
> 
> DNP is serious shit and precautions need to be taken but the blanket statement of “Whatever the dose, it can be life-threatening” doesn't seem to match the results that we have seen, especially in our community where "best practices" are stressed.



This young lady and her demise directs us to appreciate our community and the information we have at our disposal.

I still say DNP sucks ass.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*

DNP + Cake = Results.


----------



## PFM (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*



Spongy said:


> DNP + Cake = Results.



You fucking fuck.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*

thats too bad she was hott! U think as a med student she would have taken the time to research what she was doing. Do you think she knew the dangers and sides of it , or just took it like it was otc bs thinking it couldnt be that bad ?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*

DNP has always scared me.. i will never touch it but i have no problem with people who run it with success.. if i need any drugs to lean out i will take t3 or clen with a serious diet


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> thats too bad she was hott! U think as a med student she would have taken the time to research what she was doing. Do you think she knew the dangers and sides of it , or just took it like it was otc bs thinking it couldnt be that bad ?



That's what I'm saying, I bet she knew and didn't care. She was mentally unstable about her weight/image to the point where she would yack up her meals.. I don't think she gave a fuck about her safety as long as she was thin.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2013)

She was a stunning young woman and its always tragic when someone so young is lost.  Although I come down on Spongy's side of this, I can respect PFM's opinion as well.

There is more to this story than what is being told. Just like steroids didn't make Taylor Hooten kill himself, there was likely a straw that broke the camel's back in this case. Whether it be alcohol, pre-existing organ damage from bulimia. We'll never know because the truth is never told in these cases. The media will just go with the low hanging fruit.  DNP.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 25, 2013)

I can appreciate a chic with an eating disorder. Very dedicated to trying to look good. I bet she made sure she always had a little make up when she went out too. I hate lazy chics.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 25, 2013)

I just read the article. Her father is calling for a ban of DNP and suggests that if the folks that sell it have an "ounce of decency" they should cease sales. Idiot. Very sad, but how about checking out your own backyard and maybe deal with the fact you may have fucked up somewhere along the way? 
Hot and breathless? Sounds like my girl last night. People with eating disorders fuck themselves up. Organ failure, puke rotting away the esophagus and lots of other shit.
 The reporter talked about a 2011 study that reported 60 something deaths attributed to DNP? How about lipo? I bet they lose some too?


----------



## grind4it (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*

I accedently hit the dislike button. Sorry man, I like your comments, in preticular "EAT LESS".... Damn, iPhone and fat fingers. You know what they say about guys with fat fingers??? We have little dicks 



PFM said:


> Too much of anything can kill. But IMO DNP is an extreme measure.
> 
> I invented a weight loss strategy years ago: EAT LESS!


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 25, 2013)

sad story ... research, research, research & listen to your body .. DNP is definitely nothing to toy around with. I still think research is the key when it comes this game. Listen to the vets, they've been there done that.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 25, 2013)

Fuck dnp and clen. I used mast, rips and chicken


----------



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*



grind4it said:


> I accedently hit the dislike button. Sorry man, I like your comments, in preticular "EAT LESS".... Damn, iPhone and fat fingers. You know what they say about guys with fat fingers??? We have little dicks









You always hit the dislike button


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 25, 2013)

very sad, what a complete waste


----------



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2013)

Too bad so many people have no confidence in themselves and/or extremely low self esteemed. Trapped in a body that their mind tells them is ugly or not good enough.

Like me...trapped inside an incredibly sexy body...and my mind is telling me NO...but my bodyyyyy my body's telling me YES...TAKE THE ROIDS! TAKE THEM! G'DAMN IT TAKE THEM!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2013)

I used dnp im still alive


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 25, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I used dnp im still alive



I'm not sure what we'd have to feed you to off you? I'm kinda like that. High tolerance for everything and anything.


----------



## AnalogMan (Apr 25, 2013)

She didn't need DNP...She needed a Friend..................................


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 25, 2013)

AnalogMan said:


> She didn't need DNP...She needed a Friend..................................



Exactly brother... Girl was beautiful, shits sad

I'd be couriois to how much they found in the house


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: read this in the paper today*



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> thats too bad she was hott! U think as a med student she would have taken the time to research what she was doing. Do you think she knew the dangers and sides of it , or just took it like it was otc bs thinking it couldnt be that bad ?



Damn it! Why did you have to say she is hot? Now I'm gazing at a dead girl!

I don't think I would last long working in a morgue!


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

Sad, she was very beautiful.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 26, 2013)

Came across this on another news page

 "Miss Houston is thought to have taken the drug DNP for about 18 months" :-0


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 26, 2013)

When I was younger and bouncing we had this very hot tall chick that used to come into one of the night clubs I worked at, with her one girlfriends  every weekend. I have a thing for tall girls so had my eyes on her from first time I saw her since she was was just over 6 foot. She couldn't have gotten any skinner, literally.   Turns out she was all F'd up in the head with the whole thinking she was fat. She puked up everything she ate n drank 24/7. She was very intelligent too. It just had me shaking my head in disbelief.  She had  her body up so bad her Vajayjay couldn't lubricate  itself, she no longer had periods. Her fingers on closer  inspection were actually wrinkled from lack of nutrion. Her fingernails were all messed up too. She was constantly putting on nail polish to hide it and moisturizer. Her tits were a  wreck what there was of em. I don't even know how to describe it. She could hide issues with light off but not with em on and I am light on person. I love a woman's body.
   I gave up with the whole wanting to hit it after the first time. After realizng she had a lot of big issues and needed help. She'd lost count of how many times shed been rushed to the hospital with her organs shutting down. At least twice her family was told she probably wouldn't survive. Her damn best friend wasn't worth a shit. Just wanted to user her looks to get the seconds and thirds this girl passed on.
    I shut  the dog off in me and tired to be her friend because I felt so bad for her.  I am all into eating right at the time   and a ton because I'm cycling. I thought at least I could show her that eating right won't make one fat. She knew I liked her and unlike anyone else before when I realized what was going on went from having the chance to hit it to telling her, I'd rather be her friend for now. I frigin tried my ass off and couldn't put a dent in her twisted behavior. 
     She told me in the end she didn't care if it killed her. I would take her out and she would promise to hold down the meal we had. First chance she got to go to bathroom she would come back with this sad look on her face saying that she just had broke her promise written all over her. I lost count of all the diet pils,
Mini thins etc she was popping to boot. No matter what I tried I couldn't get through to her. Even just listening over the course of a few months did nothing. 
  Her addiction with weight is as bad as any herion addict I had ever seen about their need for the herion. 

   When  the body is that messed up it wouldn't take too much more to tax it to where something finally shuts down permantely. Either way its sad when someone takes it to that extreme.


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Came across this on another news page
> 
> "Miss Houston is thought to have taken the drug DNP for about 18 months" :-0



That is fking crazy! 18months :0


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hammer... That's also a sad story... How can girls be so delusional thinking there not wanted or attractive to the point they destroy them selfs


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Beats me. My ex died at 25. Shame it wasn't before the divorce it would have saved me a ton. But when I finally found out , I looked it up. Obiteituary said Asthma attack that she never recovered from it. No autopsy since she died while in intensive care at a hospital.   My ass!!!! I will bet it involved the BF she was cheating on me with. With pain med she used for a high and then something extra  to make him feel like  he had to stick  around and care for her because she was suddenly sick. My guess he finally had enough of the drama. Then he just waked away leaving her to die. I'm an asshohle but not to that point. 
  Worst part her family knew that shit was going on because I told them. I tired to get her help so many times I lost count. That was my curse finding the bad ones until I got my head out of my ass and realizing I didn't want to recreate my childhood anymore for myself or kids when I had them. Only smart thing I  did was wait until I had a damn good woman. She hates me now but she's an awesome mother.

  It doesn't help when families keep dirty little secrets and don't ever want em getting out either versus getting their loved one real  help. I call it the Dr jeckly and Mr Hyde parents one thing in public and then another at home when the doors are closed. I think it affects girls worse then guys if they are the bearer of abuse.
   Again, I think a great deal of the famalies know. They don't want it out. Or its a sick twisted way to still excert control over that child. Add friends or a BF that has ulterior motives and damn its a frigin mess. Of course when they die what are they going to do.  Blame everyone else and lie. A lot of peole do not want  to take responsibility for shit anymore.

  I grew up in a bad area and being a  little skinny ass white boy made me a prime target at times.  I knew what it was like to get shot at before I got out of grade school. I lost count of all the little shit head drop out gangbangers who died or some drug addict kid killed himself, or committed a homicide. The local paper did articles about em being a straight A student, a sports player with scholarships etc yet they only sport the played was drive by's or ten on one beat downs . Then the parents cling to that article and swear that was their little whoever really was. I still shake my head at that crap but it seems like a lot of society perfers the lies over turth.
    The old history keeps reapitng itself. I've seen a lot of good looking girls with a bright figure just destroy themselves.


----------



## Dinitro (Jul 7, 2013)

The fatal dose of DNP for most males is measured in grams, not miligrams (it's about 2.5-3 grams, but I can't remember my source on that. But it was a proper scientific publication, not "some guy on a forum somewhere said so"). Since DNP capsules tend to be 250mg of crystal (which equates to about 200mg of pure DNP), we're talking about a handful of more than a dozen caps. 

The problem of someone in poor physical and mental health abusing the product is terrifying to a source, because it's unpreventable. One cannot prevent people from putting themselves at risk by using DNP in the worst, stupidest, most harmful way possible. Still more, this will contribute to the anecdotal bullshit that always follows DNP in the form of know-nothings who post things like, "DNP is insecticide poison!" and "the stuff cooks you from the inside out!" (bullshit) and "I know a guy who went into a coma..." (there are approximate 5,000 morons on forums who swear they "know a guy" who went into a coma, died, turned into a werewolf, etc. on DNP). Now there will be this anecdote too. It's in the same type of situation as the lone DNP death in the USA in the 90s, when a guy on Elite took a high dose, went binge-drinking, took street drugs, and killed himself. Nevermind the witches' brew of poisons he had combined; this turned into "DNP will kill you!" in the retelling.

The other problem is that the source, Dhacks, was appallingly irresponsible. I had warned people about his risk-taking for months, but people disregarded me, thinking I was just engaging in a spite battle with a competitor. The guy took paypal, for crissakes! (yes, there are still sources out there who take paypal and Greendot, because apparently the prospect of helping themselves and their buyers meet police officers is just an extra service they offer?). 

I wholeheartedly agree with BiggerBen above, that the father's response typifies our instinct to look for an external scapegoat. Nevermind his daughter's bulimia (eating disorders, by the way, lead all psychiatric disorders (apart from Body Dysmorphic Disorder) in having the highest fatality rate)--it must be the chemical she took...even though in lower amounts, ingestion is thoroughly non-harmful.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 9, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Fuck dnp and clen. I used mast, rips and chicken



Well, you're just one big pussy, aren't you?


----------



## Mny27 (Jul 16, 2013)

...Another example on the media taking it's jab and shooting at things it doesn't bother to fully understand.
:tren:


----------

